# Anyone have experience with the DirecTV Office of the President?



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Honestly, I have no desire to rehash my problems on this forum, but does anyone know if the office of the president actually responds to complaints, or am I just pissing in the wind by writing a letter to them? A large part of me is of the belief that I'm just going to be wasting more of my time and effort, and I'll be lucky if anyone even looks at the letter, much less responds. TIA.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

prospero63 said:


> Honestly, I have no desire to rehash my problems on this forum, but does anyone know if the office of the president actually responds to complaints, or am I just pissing in the wind by writing a letter to them? A large part of me is of the belief that I'm just going to be wasting more of my time and effort, and I'll be lucky if anyone even looks at the letter, much less responds. TIA.


You can write him if you wish, but the person who gets things done is [email protected] ,


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> You can write him if you wish, but the person who gets things done is [email protected] ,


Many thanks. Emailing now.

I should add, the customer retention person I spoke to last is who mentioned the office of the president thing. Thanks again.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> You can write him if you wish, but the person who gets things done is [email protected] ,


Heh. That goes to show just how steamed I am... didn't even think to check their executive list...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just be nice in your note. These people get tons of email and letters everyday and really do not HAVE to do anything to fix the situation. But if you are nice to them, they usually are nice back and get you some results.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Grentz said:


> Just be nice in your note. These people get tons of email and letters everyday and really do not HAVE to do anything to fix the situation. But if you are nice to them, they usually are nice back and get you some results.


Not a worry. I have no desire to get into a pissing contest with them. You can't really make a point about lack of professionalism when you aren't demonstrating that yourself. I really just want to get my problem fixed, and it's clear that the folks on phone support do not have that ability. If I wanted to vent, I'd complain on a forum 

Thanks!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> You can write him if you wish, but the person who gets things done is [email protected] ,


This email address along with every other executive email goes to office of the president. Executives don't have standard email address's because they're not going to handle them. They run a company at an executive level not assist in customer issues.

Just figured I'd throw that out there because some people think they actually see them.

Without knowing what your issue is I can't say if it's going to really help or not.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Him?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

beavis said:


> Him?


Probably a good thing Ellen wouldn't see it. Dear Sir, I think would start it off on the wrong foot.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Exactly. :grin: That person would get insta-disconnected. Do not pass retention, do not collect $200.


----------



## lbrannen (Sep 28, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> You can write him if you wish, but the person who gets things done is [email protected] ,


Interesting that you've been with Directv since 1994. I too hooked up to DirecTV in 1994 while living in Conyers, Ga. My first satellite bill was due November 5, 1994 which was paid on Nov. 4, 1994 and have never looked back. My first system consisted of one receiver fed by a single LNB Dish...total install price...
$ 970 cash up front.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> This email address along with every other executive email goes to office of the president. Executives don't have standard email address's because they're not going to handle them. They run a company at an executive level not assist in customer issues.
> 
> Just figured I'd throw that out there because some people think they actually see them.
> 
> Without knowing what your issue is I can't say if it's going to really help or not.


Don't know who reads them... but email to that email addresses has virtually always resulted in action as evidenced by many on this forum who have used it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've written in to Ms. Filipiak twice, and have received either an email or phone call response within one business day...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

lbrannen said:


> Interesting that you've been with Directv since 1994. I too hooked up to DirecTV in 1994 while living in Conyers, Ga. My first satellite bill was due November 5, 1994 which was paid on Nov. 4, 1994 and have never looked back. My first system consisted of one receiver fed by a single LNB Dish...total install price...
> $ 970 cash up front.


I couldn't find a system locally so I had a buddy order one from a supplier in Mississippi. I got it at what was dealer cost at that time.. a little less than $700. It arrived the day before Thanksgiving and on my way home I stopped at the depot and bought a galvanized steel pole. At home I got a hammer and pounded it into the ground right behind my townhouse. Mounted the dish and ran a wire through a window into the living room and hooked it to my tv.. turned the sound up really loud and aimed the dish by hand. Called DirecTV and set it up and immediately tuned to the SciFi channel. The funny thing was, the following spring, the trees grew their leaves back and I had to relocate the dish.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Don't know who reads them... but email to that email addresses has virtually always resulted in action as evidenced by many on this forum who have used it.


I never said you wouldn't get a response just saying that they don't read them. Especially since just about every thread now just says to send an email to them at the hint of a problem. With all these emails going out retention is going to get bored.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have called a few times and everything was quickly taken care of. I only do this when I have tried everything else first.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I had a discount problem(AAA credit) and she was able to take care of it right away. I heard back less than a day after I sent the email.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

they were very helpful and resolved my problem. best thing was they called back within 2 hours after i submitted my email complaint!!


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

To begin with, in true DirecTV fashion, the Office of the President is not an office - and not the President. It's a bunch of customer service guys with more authority to give you freebies 'til you shut up. It works on the principle that everyone has his/her price. It worked on me, and safe to say, it'll work on you.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> I've written in to Ms. Filipiak twice, and have received either an email or phone call response within one business day...


I emailed her and got a call back an hour later. D* had called me about my signal strength, and the tech they sent just made things worse. I got no response from him, so I emailed her a couple days later.
A few days later, they sent another tech, who installed a Slimline and fixed it. They called back a couple days after that to make sure it worked. All transponders are 90+ now.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

I got a callback and am happy with the resolution. In my case, I really didn't care about credits or anything like that, my concern was having my installation done properly (which is scheduled for tomorrow) and conveying my general displeasure with the poor communication, finger pointing between contracted installers and DirecTV that leaves the customer in the middle and the drop in customer service quality that IMO directly contributed to them no longer being recognized as the best in customer service for the cable and satellite industry. We spoke for maybe a half hour. I feel better about some of the directions they are going, they listened to my feedback on things I think they could do to improve communication, and most importantly with a little luck I won't be worrying about my installation quality after tomorrow. 

Figured I'd update folks who saw the original post. 

Thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've sent an e-mail to the Ellen address a number of times, sometimes to get something resolved that hasn't been by normal channels. Other times just to let them know what the customers sometimes have to go through to get something fixed. In both cases they've been a pleasure to work with and say they like to know both the good and the bad.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Ive dealt with Office several times. Ive also recommended others to utilize them as a last resort. ( it usually has to do with installer/sub contractor issues). I hope Liberty never changes this department. Very few companies have been as responsive of Directv. 

That said, if you have a "minor" or run-of-the-mill issue I would always start with Retention.

Finally, always send a note thanking those that helped. it probably makes the CSR look good and it lets the bean counters know that the subscribers value this department


----------

